# Επίδομα εργένη



## FunkSoulBrother (Apr 2, 2011)

Τι να σχολιάσει κανείς από τα παρακάτω; Κι όμως, δημοσιεύτηκε στις 31/3, όχι Πρωταπριλιά.

http://www.athensvoice.gr/article/c.../έχουν-βρει-πετρέλαιο-οι-εργαζόμενοι-των-ελπε

Οι εργαζόμενοι, σύμφωνα με άρθρο της Χρύσας Λιάγγου στην «Καθημερινή», είναι από τους καλύτερα αμοιβόμενους και με τις περισσότερες παροχές εργαζόμενους όχι μόνο στην Ελλάδα αλλά και σε ολόκληρη την Ευρώπη στον ίδιο κλάδο.

Πιο συγκεκριμένα, οι εργαζόμενοι παίρνουν 17,8 μισθούς ετησίως ενώ εργάζονται 38 ώρες την εβδομάδα και 197 μέρες το χρόνο (αντί 213 ημερών σε αντίστοιχες επιχειρήσεις στην Ελλάδα, 211 στην Ισπανία, 232 στην Ιταλία και 244 σε Βέλγιο, Ολλανδία και Γερμανία)
Οι εργαζόμενοι δικαιούνται άδεια τριών ημερών για προσωπικές ανάγκες (!) ενώ στις 100 διαφορετικές παροχές περιλαμβάνονται:

1. Δωρεάν σίτιση στα εστιατόρια της εταιρείας και καταβολή επιπλέον επιδόματος για σίτιση ύψους 200 ευρώ ετησίως.
2. Δωρεάν 4ήμερη διαμονή σε ξενοδοχεία τεσσάρων αστέρων και για τέσσερις ημέρες για κάθε εργαζόμενο και την οικογένειά του.
3. Δωρεάν μετακίνηση στα γραφεία της εταιρείας.
4. Πληρωμή υπερωριών 12% πάνω από τα νόμιμα επίπεδα, πληρωμή βρεφονηπιακών σταθμών, κατασκηνώσεων κ.λπ.
5. Eπίδομα πολυετούς παραμονής κάθε 5 χρόνια, πέραν των χρονοεπιδομάτων για διετίες, τριετίες.
6. Aδεια γήρατος δύο ημερών από τα 50 και μετά και 4 ημερών μετά τα 55.
7. Eπίδομα άγαμου για όσους έχουν κλείσει το 35ο έτος της ηλικίας τους και δεν έχουν παντρευτεί.

Τέλος σύμφωνα με την Καθημερινή το μέσο κόστος ανά εργαζόμενο για όλο το προσωπικό είναι 86.000 ετησίως ενώ υπάρχει φύλακας που παίρνει 110.000 ευρώ το χρόνο μικτά, κλητήρας με 67.000 ευρώ και τραπεζοκόμα με 74.000 ευρώ!​
Πλάι στο τιμημένο επίδομα έγκαιρης προσέλευσης, το επίδομα εργένη το νέο iconic σύμβολο του παραγωγικού κράτους.

Μάνα, γιατί με έκανες ελεύθερο επαγγελματία;


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2011)

Να αποσαφηνιστεί ότι, σύμφωνα με την είδηση, αυτά συμβαίνουν στα Ελληνικά Πετρέλαια. Στην Καθημερινή η εταιρεία αναφέρεται μόνο με τα αρχικά της: ΕΛΠΕ. Εκεί τουλάχιστον δεν έχουν το *_αμοιβόμενους_ :angry:.


----------



## SBE (Apr 2, 2011)

Αυτό το έλαβα κι εγώ και με την πρώτη ματιά φαίνεται κλασσικό ελληνικό χάλι, με τη δεύτερη θυμήθηκα ότι έχω κάτι φίλους χημικούς μηχανικούς που δουλεύουν στα ΕΛΠΕ και ο ένας σκεφτόταν να παραιτηθεί και να έρθει να δουλέψει στη ΒΡ στο Λονδίνο με μισθό 45Κ ετησίως μικτά, που φυσικά άμα παίρνεις στην Ελλάδα όσα υπονοεί το άρθρο και περνάς ζωή και κότα, γιατί να το κάνεις. 
Με την τρίτη ματιά με ενόχλησε ο τόνος του άρθρου που θεωρεί υπερβολικές παροχές για κάποια πράγματα που αντί να τα στιγματίζουμε θα έπρεπε να αναρωτιόμαστε γιατί δεν εφαρμόζονται και αλλού. Η άδεια τριών ημερών για προσωπικές ανάγκες γιατί είναι άξια θαυμαστικού; Οι κατασκηνώσεις κι οι βρεφονηπιακοί σταθμοί κάποτε ήταν αυτονόητη παροχή και αίτημα σε κάθε διεκδίκηση, τώρα μας ενοχλεί που κάποιοι εργαζόμενοι έχουν μέρος να αφήσουν τα παιδιά τους και να πάνε για δουλειά;
Για το επίδομα αγάμου κλπ δεν ξέρω και θα ήθελα να μάθω περισσότερα, αλλά όχι και να μας ενοχλούν ορισμένες παροχές που θα έπρεπε να είναι υπόδειγμα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2011)

Στο δημοσίευμα της Καθημερινής υπάρχουν οι δηλώσεις «κορυφαίου στελέχους» των ΕΛΠΕ (κακή συνήθεια αυτή να μη φιλοξενούνται απόψεις και των δύο πλευρών), ο οποίος λέει: «Oι εργαζόμενοι στα EΛΠE πληρώνονται τα τελευταία 10-12 χρόνια καλύτερα από τους Eυρωπαίους εργαζόμενους και είμαστε υπερήφανοι γι’ αυτό. Δεν θέλουμε να πειράξουμε τους μισθούς αλλά θέλουμε να έχουμε και παραγωγικότητα. Θέλουμε ευρωπαϊκούς μισθούς με ευρωπαϊκή παραγωγικότητα». Λογικά πράγματα λέει.

Από την άλλη, πληροφορίες του είδους «τραπεζοκόμα με αποδοχές 74.000 ευρώ ετησίως» σε κάνουν να σκέφτεσαι ότι κάτι τρέχει. Ή με την ακρίβεια της είδησης ή με τα μυαλά των προϊσταμένων της.


----------



## SBE (Apr 2, 2011)

Την είδα και αυτή τη δήλωση, αλλά φυσικά είναι ανώνυμη, και δεν ξέρω γιατί τόση μανία με την ανωνυμία, τη στιγμή που εκφράζει (υποθέτω) την επίσημη πολιτική της επιχείρησης. 
Οι μηχανικοί στα ΕΛΠΕ πάντως πληρώνονται με βάση τη σύμβαση του ΤΕΕ συν τα επιδόματα που βγαίνουν από τη σύμβαση συν τα επιδόματα της εταιρίας, αν υπάρχουν. 
Όμως, θυμάμαι που μου είχαν πει ότι από τότε που έγιναν συνεργασίες με κάποιο μεγάλο ιδιωτικό όμιλο, ονόματα δε λέμε οικογένειες δε θίγουμε (κυρίως γιατί δε θυμάμαι ποιόν κι βαριέμαι να το ψάξω) ο ιδιωτικός όμιλος άρχισε να προσλαμβάνει κόσμο με τα δικά του κριτήρια και να πληρώνει μεγαλύτερους μισθούς στους "δικούς του", με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρξει προστριβή μεταξύ παλιών και νέων υπαλλήλων. Μιλάμε για πρόσφατα, φυσικά. 

Τώρα, τι παίρνει ο μάγειρας κλπ δεν ξέρω και θα ήθελα να δω αποδείξεις που να αιτιολογούν τα 74Κ (αν είναι αληθινό ποσό).
Δεν ξέρω επίσης τι συμφέροντα παίζονται μεταξύ ιδιωτικού ομίλου και ημι-κρατικής εταιρίας. 

Από την άλλη επαναλαμβάνω ότι δε μου αρέσει καθόλου το ύφος αυτουνού αλλά και άλλων δημοσιευμάτων για άλλες επιχειρήσεις που επικρίνουν ορισμένες εργοδοτικές παροχές που θα έπρεπε να είναι αυτονόητες και να επιβραβεύονται αντί να κατακρίνονται- όπως οι παιδικοί σταθμοί για το προσωπικό ή το λεωφορείο που σε πάει στη δουλειά δωρεάν. 
Α, και να μην ξεχνάμε ότι είναι βαρύ ανθυγιεινό κλπκλπ.


----------



## anef (Apr 3, 2011)

SBE said:


> Από την άλλη επαναλαμβάνω ότι δε μου αρέσει καθόλου το ύφος αυτουνού αλλά και άλλων δημοσιευμάτων για άλλες επιχειρήσεις που επικρίνουν ορισμένες εργοδοτικές παροχές που θα έπρεπε να είναι αυτονόητες και να επιβραβεύονται αντί να κατακρίνονται- όπως οι παιδικοί σταθμοί για το προσωπικό ή το λεωφορείο που σε πάει στη δουλειά δωρεάν.
> Α, και να μην ξεχνάμε ότι είναι βαρύ ανθυγιεινό κλπκλπ.


 
Μα ναι, αυτοί οι αλήτες οι εργαζόμενοι θέλουν και παιδικούς σταθμούς. Ποιος τους είπε να κάνουν παιδιά; Δωρεάν μετακίνηση στη δουλειά, αντί να πληρώνουν την ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ για το γεγονός ότι μέσα στην κρίση _έχουν _δουλειά; Και τολμούν να έχουν και προσωπική ζωή και παίρνουν αυτή την άδεια για προσωπικές ανάγκες; Αίσχος! Εντάξει, η ΕΛΠΕ έχει πολλάααα κέρδη, και εντάξει, τα κέρδη κάποιοι εργαζόμενοι της τα φέρνουν, αλλά όχι κι έτσι. Αυτό είναι σκάνδαλο!

Τα επόμενα δημοσιεύματα της AthensVoice και της Καθημερινής υποθέτω θα είναι για τα κέρδη της εταιρίας, για τα συχνά εργατικά «ατυχήματα» και για τη μόλυνση του περιβάλλοντος από την ΕΛΠΕ.


----------



## nickel (Apr 3, 2011)

Εγώ, όπως είπε και η SBE, θεωρώ και τις εφτά από τις «100 μετρημένες παροχές και επιδόματα» λογικές και θα ήθελα να τις δω να εφαρμόζονται στο σύνολο των Ελλήνων εργαζομένων. Αλλά θα πρέπει πρώτα να ανακαλύψουμε και τα ελληνικά πετρέλαια.

Κατά τ' άλλα, εμένα εξακολουθεί να με ενοχλεί πρωτίστως το ότι κρίθηκε αρκετό να μεταφερθεί μόνο η μία άποψη. Ας μετέφερε και τις δύο απόψεις, και ας έκανε μετά όσες προσωπικές τοποθετήσεις ήθελε.


----------



## SBE (Apr 3, 2011)

Πάντως, κοιτάζοντας τι κυκλοφορεί για τα ΕΛΠΕ εμένα μου φαίνονται λίγο ύποπτα όλα αυτά. 
Δηλαδή,πριν τρεις βδομάδες ανακοινώνει η διοίκηση περικοπές, τα σωματεία λένε ότι θα απεργήσουν και ύστερα από λίγες μέρες αρχίζουν να κυκλοφορούν άρθρα σαν το πιο πάνω το οποίο προπαγανδίζει κατά των αλητών εργαζομένων κλπκλπ. 

Επιπλέον, η εταιρεία είναι ιδιωτική (αλλά αυτό δεν το έχουν καταλάβει όλο οι Έλληνες) και είναι εξαιρετικά κερδοφόρα. Οπότε το να σχολιάζουμε τις υψηλές αποδοχές των εργαζομένων της είναι το ίδιο με το να σχολιάζουμε τις υψηλές αποδοχές των υπαλλήλων του σουπερ μάρκετ της γειτονιάς μας- δεν είναι δική μας δουλειά.

Ψάχνοντας για επίσημη απάντηση του σωματείου δεν βρήκα κάτι (προφανώς το σωματείο δεν ξέρει να χειρίζεται τον τύπο με τον ίδιο τρόπο που τον χειρίζεται η διοίκηση). Βρήκα μόνο μια συνέντευξη μέλους του ΔΣ (του Πανελληνίου Σωματείου Εργαζομένων στα Ελληνικά Πετρέλαια) και την παραθέτω, για να υπάρχει ισορροπία:

Όπως δήλωσε στο Νewsit o κύριος Θωμάς Κότσιας, μέλος ΔΣ του Πανελληνίου Σωματείου Εργαζομένων στα Ελληνικά Πετρέλαια "αυτός ο καταιγισμός των δημοσιευμάτων εκπορεύεται από την ίδια την εταιρεία και είναι η απάντηση τους στις κινητοποιήσεις μας. Το πρώτο που έχουμε να πούμε είναι ότι *δεν υπάρχει αυτό που λέγεται για επίδομα εργένηδων. Δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα στα ΕΛΠΕ, είναι ψευδέστατο. *Η σύμβαση μας δεν είναι μυστική.
Δεύτερον οι 17,8 μισθοί οι οποίοι προβάλλονται σκανδαλωδώς, ήταν μισθοί που η εταιρεία έκανε πριμ και παρουσιάζονται σαν 17,8. Όταν ενοποιήθηκαν οι 5 εταιρείες που συγκρότησαν τα ΕΛΠΕ, οι συνάδελφοι που εντάχθηκαν στην σύμβαση των παλιών διυλιστηρίων Ασπροπύργου, (γιατί ακολουθήθηκε στα ΕΛΠΕ η σύμβαση των παλιών ΕΛΔΑ). Για παράδειγμα, *αν κάποιος έπαιρνε 500.000 χιλιάδες δραχμές πήγε στις 450.000 χιλιάδες δραχμές, οι 50.000 χιλιάδες δραχμές που του κόπηκαν από το μισθό, του είπαν τα πάρεις σε πριμ και στο τέλος του χρόνου θα φτάσεις να παίρνεις τα ίδια χρήματα, άσχετα εάν μειώνονταν και το ωρομίσθιό του. *Δεν είναι κάποια λεφτά λοιπόν που λαμβάνουμε παραπάνω. Και μάλιστα αυτή τη στιγμή εκκρεμούν δικαστήρια από δεκαετίας, γιατί ακριβώς πολύ συνάδελφοι που εντάχθηκαν στην σύμβαση ζημιώθηκαν. Τα λεφτά τα έκανε πριμ η εταιρεία ακριβώς για να μπορεί να παίξει σήμερα αυτό το επικοινωνιακό παιχνίδι. Από τα πριμ εμείς υπολειπόμαστε από τα λεφτά που παίρναμε. Δεν κάναμε συμφωνία να μας δίνει η εταιρεία παραπάνω μισθούς. Αυτό σε ο,τι έχει να κάνει με τους εργαζόμενους στα ΕΛΠΕ και όχι στις θυγατρικές των ΕΛΠΕ.
Σε ότι έχει να κάνει *με τους μισθούς τραπεζοκόμων και οδηγών δεν υπάρχουν τέτοια επίπεδα αμοιβών. Εξαιρετικά μπορεί να υπήρξαν για κάποιους συναδέλφους, που η ίδια η εταιρεία τα δίνει ως υπερωρίες και μόνο σε προϊσταμένους τμημάτων, όχι σε εργαζόμενους. Οι μισθοί μας κινούνται στα επίπεδα των μισθών που δίνονται σε άλλη παρόμοια ελληνική εταιρεία.*
*Ο φύλακας αυτή τη στιγμή δεν παίρνει 110.000 ευρώ, κινείται γύρω στις 50.000 χιλιάδες ευρώ.*
Όλα αυτά είναι αμαρτίες παλιές που συνεχίζουν ακόμη και σήμερα λόγω της κομματοκρατίας και οδήγησαν κάποιους προνομιούχους που συνδέονται με κλαδικές στους οποίους έδιναν αφειδώς λεφτά.*Ο οδηγός του διοικητή και του διευθύνοντος συμβούλου βεβαίως μπορεί να παίρνει 100.000 ευρώ γιατί τον έχει από το πρωί μέχρι το βράδυ δίπλα του. Θα συγκριθεί με τον οδηγό που μεταφέρει τους εργαζόμενους και παίρνει από 30.000 έως 40.000 ευρώ;*
Επίσης δεν υπάρχει αυτό που λέγεται πως ζητάμε 18%, αύξηση, είναι ψευδές. Δεν ζητάμε τίποτα. Ζητάμε στις περικοπές που θέλει να κάνει η εταιρεία να μην μειωθούν οι μισθοί μας, εμείς ζητάμε το απόλυτο μηδέν. *Δεν δεχόμαστε απλά να μας μειώσουν τους μισθούς γιατί εμείς δεν είμαστε δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι, δεν είμαστε ΔΕΚΟ, είμαστε ιδιωτική εταιρεία. *Με το ελάχιστο ποσοστό που έχει το Δημόσιο θα βγει πιο ζημιωμένο εάν μας κόψουν τους μισθούς. Ζητάμε να σταματήσει η παραπληροφόρηση".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 3, 2011)

Έχουμε τρελαθεί εντελώς; 

Δεν γνωρίζει ο συνδικαλιστής πόσοι οδηγοί *μεταφοράς εργαζομένων* (προσέξτε το, όχι ειδικών φορτίων) εργάζονται έξω από τα ΕΛΠΕ με 30 και 40.000 ευρώ και πόσοι φύλακες με 50.000; Προφανώς είναι αμαρτίες παλιές της κομματοκρατίας. Να διορθωθούν, λοιπόν!

Και πώς είναι _ιδιωτική εταιρεία_; Ποιοι είναι οι μέτοχοι των ΕΛΠΕ; Σε ποιους λογοδοτεί το ΔΣ; Ποιοι μοιράζονται τα κέρδη της εταιρείας; Ποιοι αποφασίζουν τα φορολογητέα κέρδη να μετατρέπονται σε αφορολόγητα επιδόματα, οδοιπορικά, παροχές κλπ;

Και αφού είναι ιδιωτική εταιρεία, τι τους νοιάζει τι θέλει το κράτος; Παρεμβαίνει το κράτος στη Μοτορόιλ;


----------



## anef (Apr 3, 2011)

Η μετοχική σύνθεση είναι η εξής:

Ελληνικό δημόσιο: 35,48%
Paneuropean Oil and Industrial Holdings S.A.: 41,25%
Ευρύ επενδυτικό κοινό: 23,27%

Οι δύο εταιρίες που κατέχουν το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό (41,25%) ανήκουν στον όμιλο Λάτση, ο οποίος έχει και το μάνατζμεντ της εταιρίας. 

Όπως και να'χει, η εταιρία είχε το 2010 καθαρά κέρδη γύρω στα 180 εκ. ευρώ (συγκρίσιμα καθαρά κέρδη 205 εκ. ευρώ). Ας έχει και επίδομα εργένη και επίδομα τρίτου ξαδέλφου, αν κρίνει ότι οι εργαζόμενοί της αξίζουν. Αν πάλι το δημόσιο ήθελε να ελέγχει (και πότε να διορίζει δικούς του και πότε να τους ξεδιορίζει, ανάλογα με την πολιτική ατζέντα της στιγμής), ας κρατούσε τον έλεγχο. Κι αν αδικούνται άλλοι εργαζόμενοι, ας αρχίσουν να δίνουν και σ' αυτούς πίσω, όχι τα επιδόματα, τους κανονικούς μισθούς που αξίζουν, και στον ιδιωτικό και στο δημόσιο τομέα. Που αν στα κάτεργά τους πάθεις εργατικό ατύχημα σε πετάνε στα σκουπίδια κυριολεκτικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 3, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ για το στοιχείο της σύνθεσης.

Θα μου επιτρέψεις να μη συμφωνώ απόλυτα σε ορισμένα από τα υπόλοιπα. Πολλά από τα χρήματα που, προκειμένου να έχουμε ως εταιρεία την ησυχία μας από τα συνδικάτα, γίνονται ιδιότυπα επιδόματα και αφορολόγητες παροχές σε είδος (για να μη γίνουν φορολογητέα κέρδη), αφαιρούνται από τον συνολικό δημόσιο κορβανά. Προσωπικά διαφωνώ με τη μορφή της οικονομίας όπου η κοινωνική πολιτική ασκείται από τις εταιρείες και όχι από την πολιτεία.

Και ξέρεις ότι συμφωνούμε για τους εργαζόμενους *που αδικούνται πραγματικά*. Αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι η παραγωγικότητα των ΕΛΠΕ επηρεάζεται από τον μισθό των τραπεζοκόμων και των οδηγών των λεωφορείων. Μπορεί βέβαια και να κάνω λάθος...

Και φυσικά, κανένα πρόβλημα αν η εταιρεία κρίνει ότι το αξίζουν. Αλλά όπως βλέπεις, η εταιρεία δεν το κρίνει αυτό (θέλει να τα μειώσει). Προσωπικά, έχω την αίσθηση (κυρίως επειδή το ανέφερε κυνικά ο εκπρόσωπος συνδικαλιστής) ότι δεν είναι επιδόματα που δόθηκαν επειδή έχουν την οποιαδήποτε σχέση με την παραγωγικότητα της εταιρείας αλλά επειδή είναι αποτέλεσμα της κομματοκρατίας· ίσως ίσως και μιας λογικής «τρώμε μαζί ό,τι μπορεί ν' αρπάξει ο καθένας» που ίσως ίσχυε παλιότερες εποχές σε κάποια κομματικά φέουδα. 

Οπωσδήποτε θα είχε πραγματικά ενδιαφέρον να βλέπαμε πραγματικά ενδεικτικό δείγμα μισθών κατά ειδικότητες (και από τις δύο μεριές, που έγραψε ο νίκελ, όχι μόνο ό,τι βολεύει τον καθένα) και να καταλάβουμε γιατί ακριβώς οι Έλληνες εργαζόμενοι της συγκεκριμένης εταιρείας αξίζουν περισσότερα από την άλλη ιδιωτική εταιρεία και από τις ανάλογες του εξωτερικού. Αν βέβαια ισχύει αυτό το στοιχείο.


----------



## SBE (Apr 3, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και αφού είναι ιδιωτική εταιρεία, τι τους νοιάζει τι θέλει το κράτος; Παρεμβαίνει το κράτος στη Μοτορόιλ;


Και όμως παρεμβαίνει. Γιατί αν θυμάσαι, το κράτος ζητησε από τις ιδιωτικές εταιρίες να κάνουν περικοπές για να εχουν αύξηση κερδών. Και ειδικά για την ΕΛΠΕ από το Βήμα:



> Η διοίκηση των ΕΛΠΕ είχε λάβει επιστολή από τον υπουργό οικονομίας κ. Γ. Παπακωνσταντίνου που καλούσε την εταιρεία να συμβάλει στην προσπάθεια ενίσχυσης των εσόδων του Δημοσίου, αφού οι όποιες περικοπές των απολαβών και των μπόνους αυξάνουν τα κέρδη του ομίλου, με αποτέλεσμα το Δημόσιο να ωφελείται από τη φορολογία των κερδών, αλλά και από το μέρισμα που θα λαμβάνει, αφού ελέγχει το 35% της εταιρείας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 3, 2011)

Μα προφανώς παρεμβαίνει και στην ιδιωτική οικονομία το κράτος. Και καλά κάνει. Αλλιώς,πώς θα κινηθεί; Σε κάθε τομέα της ιδιωτικής οικονομίας. Από τη ρύθμιση των μισθών μέχρι τη φορολογία των επιχειρήσεων. Ρητορικό ήταν το ερώτημα. Και προφανώς πρέπει να παρέμβει και στα ΕΛΠΕ, όπου είναι ελέγχων μέτοχος και έχει πολλαπλό συμφέρον να αυξηθούν τα κέρδη του.

Αυτό που θέλω να καταλάβουμε είναι ότι τα όποια ιδιότυπα (ξαναλέω: ιδιότυπα) επιδόματα και πριμ πήραν οι εργαζόμενοι σε αντάλλαγμα για τη συμφωνία τους στην ιδιωτικοποίηση, όπως ισχυρίζεται ο συνδικαλιστής, δεν έχουν σχέση με την παραγωγικότητα της εταιρείας και προφανώς --κτγμ-- δεν είναι στο απυρόβλητο όταν έξω από τα ΕΛΠΕ γίνεται χαμός. Αν ήταν χαμηλοσυνταξιούχοι, θα είχαν περικοπές. Αν ήταν στο δημόσιο, θα είχαν περικοπές. Αν ήταν σε πραγματικά ιδιωτική εταιρεία, από αυτές που κλείνουν όταν δεν πάνε καλά και μένει κόσμος άνεργος, θα είχαν περικοπές. Αν ήταν στον γνήσιο καπιταλισμό, θα είχαν περικοπές. Αν ήταν στον γνήσιο σοσιαλισμό, θα είχαν περικοπές. Αν ήταν οπουδήποτε υπάρχει κοινή λογική, θα είχαν περικοπές. Εκεί τι είναι, η αυτόνομη δημοκρατία των ΕΛΠΕ;


----------



## anef (Apr 3, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και φυσικά, κανένα πρόβλημα αν η εταιρεία κρίνει ότι το αξίζουν. Αλλά όπως βλέπεις, η εταιρεία δεν το κρίνει αυτό (θέλει να τα μειώσει). Προσωπικά, έχω την αίσθηση (κυρίως επειδή το ανέφερε κυνικά ο εκπρόσωπος συνδικαλιστής) ότι δεν είναι επιδόματα που δόθηκαν επειδή έχουν την οποιαδήποτε σχέση με την παραγωγικότητα της εταιρείας αλλά επειδή είναι αποτέλεσμα της κομματοκρατίας· ίσως ίσως και μιας λογικής «τρώμε μαζί ό,τι μπορεί ν' αρπάξει ο καθένας» που ίσως ίσχυε παλιότερες εποχές σε κάποια κομματικά φέουδα.


 
Συμφωνούμε, η εταιρία, η ιδιωτική εταιρία, δεν κρίνει ότι αξίζουν οι υπάλληλοί της όλα όσα αναφέρει το δημοσίευμα, σιγά μην το έκρινε (το «ας τους πληρώσουν αφού αξίζουν» αναφέρεται στα δικά τους κριτήρια που τα εφαρμόζουν όποτε τους βολεύουν). Αυτά, λοιπόν, που αναφέρει το δημοσίευμα είναι ταυτόχρονα το γελοίο «επίδομα εργένη» (που δεν ξέρουμε καν αν υπάρχει) και η άδεια για προσωπικές ανάγκες, και τα έξοδα μετακίνησης, και οι παιδικοί σταθμοί. _Αυτό _είναι το εξοργιστικό. Για την κομματοκρατία επίσης δεν διαφωνούμε. Να μας βγάλουν και μια λίστα με τους υπουργούς ή τις κυβερνήσεις που διόρισαν κόσμο, να έχουμε και πιο ολοκληρωμένη άποψη.

Το ποιοι _αδικούνται πραγματικά_ είναι μεγάλη συζήτηση. Η δική μου λογική είναι πως ό,τι πλούτο παράγουν οι άνθρωποι πρέπει να τον καρπώνονται οι ίδιοι και το κοινωνικό σύνολο, όχι κάποιοι μεμονωμένοι ιδιώτες. Αυτό σαν γενικό πλαίσιο, για να καταλαβαινόμαστε. Από την άλλη, το να μην αναρωτιόμαστε καθόλου για το τι πλούτο συσσωρεύουν οι ιδιώτες και πώς (με τι φόρο αίματος, με τι κόστος για το περιβάλλον -βλ. Φουκουσίμα), αλλά να εστιάζουμε μονίμως στην προς τα κάτω εξίσωση των εργαζόμενων (μέχρι την πλήρη κινεζοποίηση) είναι ακριβώς στον αντίποδα της δικής μου οπτικής.

Τα επιδόματα δε, είναι ιδιότυπα και για έναν άλλο λόγο: γιατί υποσκάπτουν την ίδια την _έννοια _του μισθού και της αύξησης μισθού, γιατί νομιμοποιούν τον έκτακτο χαρακτήρα της αμοιβής του εργαζόμενου που μετατρέπεται σε φιλανθρωπική συνεισφορά καλοκάγαθων καπιταλιστών και δίκαιου -προπάντων δίκαιου- κράτους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 3, 2011)

Δεν βλέπω πού θα μπορούσα να διαφωνήσω μαζί σου. Θα προσθέσω μόνο κάτι:



anef said:


> Τα επιδόματα δε, είναι ιδιότυπα και για έναν άλλο λόγο: γιατί υποσκάπτουν την ίδια την _έννοια _του μισθού και της αύξησης μισθού, γιατί νομιμοποιούν τον έκτακτο χαρακτήρα της αμοιβής του εργαζόμενου που μετατρέπεται σε φιλανθρωπική συνεισφορά καλοκάγαθων καπιταλιστών και δίκαιου -προπάντων δίκαιου- κράτους.



Και, για έναν ακόμη λόγο, πολύ σημαντικό για μένα με την εκπαίδευση του μηχανικού: Επειδή περιπλέκουν και συσκοτίζουν τα πραγματικά στοιχεία και δεν επιτρέπουν σωστές συγκρίσεις, αποτιμήσεις, αξιολογήσεις και όλα αυτά τα εργαλεία που δεν είναι μονο τεχνοκρατικά απαραίτητα, για σωστή και χρηστή διοίκηση, αλλά και πολιτικά αναγκαία, για ενημερωμένο και έγκυρο κοινωνικό έλεγχο.


----------



## SBE (Apr 3, 2011)

Πέρα από την προέλευση των επιδομάτων κλπ, το ζήτημα είναι πιο σημαντικό. 
Αν μια επιχείρηση είναι κερδοφόρα έτσι όπως είναι, πιστεύεις ότι θα είναι κίνητρο για την αύξηση της παραγωγικότητας οι περικοπές μισθών και η κατάργηση παροχών, όπως οι παιδικοί σταθμοί; Τα κέρδη θα αυξηθούν, δηλαδή οι περικοπές θα είναι αποδοτικές για μερικά χρόνια. Μακροπρόθεσμα όμως θα δημιουργηθούν προβλήματα στην επιχείρηση, τα οποία θα επηρεάσουν την κερδοφορία (υπάρχει μπόλικη σχετική βιβλιογραφία στην επιχειρησιακή έρευνα, άμα ενδιαφέρεσαι να σου στείλω ένα δυο δημοσιεύσεις). Όταν θα επηρεαστεί η κερδοφορία θα αρχίσουν να λένε ότι φταίνε οι διεθνείς συνθήκες, η πτώση της τιμής του πετρελαίου (κάποια στιγμή θα πέσει) κλπκλπ. 

Όσο για το κράτος, ναι, λογικό είναι να προσπαθεί να μεγιστοποιήσει τα κέρδη του, αλλά από την άλλη το κράτος κάνει (ή οφείλει να κάνει) κοινωνική πολιτική. Σε περίοδο οικονομικής κρίσης ο υψηλόμισθος και φορολογείται (κρατικά έσοδα) και στηρίζει την μικρομεσαία επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα (έμμεσο όφελος για το κράτος). Και δεν τα λέω εγώ αυτά, τα λέει ο πρόεδρος του ΣΕΒ,που έχει τεθεί ξεκάθαρα εναντίον της μείωσης μισθών στον ιδιωτικό τομέα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 3, 2011)

1) Ούτε καν ο πρόεδρος του ΣΕΒ δεν εννοούσε τους συγκεκριμένους μισθούς, εκτός αν θεωρείς τους μισθούς που αναφέρει ο συνδικαλιστής τυπικούς χαμηλούς ελληνικούς ιδιωτικούς μισθούς. Ο πρόεδρος του ΣΕΒ, όποτε κάνει τέτοιες δηλώσεις, αναφέρεται στον κατώτερο βασικό.

2) Μίλησα για ιδιότυπα επιδόματα και πριμ και πουθενά δεν αναφέρθηκα και δεν ήμουν αρνητικός σε παιδικούς σταθμούς {τρελός είμαι;}. Πάντως, θα με ενδιέφερε να γνωρίζω πόσο είναι το συνολικό κόστος του παιδικού σταθμού, πόσα παιδιά φιλοξενεί, πόσους εργαζομένους, με τι κοστολόγια κλπ. Να τα συγκρίνω, βρε παιδί μου, με τους απέξω δημόσιους παιδικούς σταθμούς, που κλείνουν από έλλειψη πόρων, αλλά και τους ιδιωτικούς που, όπως να το κάνουμε, είναι κερδοφόρες επιχειρήσεις.

Ευχαρίστως να διαβάσω με μεγάλη προσοχή ό,τι μου συστήσεις, αλλά να είναι σχετική περίπτωση: εταιρεία με το δεσπόζον μερίδιο της αγοράς σε ολιγοπωλιακό τομέα (ντεφάκτο καρτέλ), και μισθολόγιο (έστω των συμπληρωματικών κλάδων) που έχει καθοριστεί όχι ανταποδοτικά αλλά με βάση πολιτικές αποφάσεις. Γιατί πραγματικά θα με ενδιέφερε αν υπάρχει μία (1) μελέτη στον κόσμο που να δείχνει ότι οι μισθοί στις έμμεσα υποστηρικτικές υπηρεσίες (οδηγοί λεωφορείων, φύλακες, τραπεζοκόμοι) επηρεάζουν την παραγωγή και γι' αυτό πρέπει να είναι διπλάσιοι και τριπλάσιοι από τους συνήθεις στην αγορά.

Άκου 100.000 ο οδηγός του διευθυντή για να κάνει υπερωρίες. Ας προσλάβουν τέσσερις με 25.000. Τρεις βάρδιες οχτάωρο κι έναν για το Σαββατοκύριακο. Οι ίδιοι που κλείνανε τα δρομολόγια των σχολικών κλείνουν αυτές τις συμφωνίες;

Α, και για την τιμή του πετρελαίου, κάπου είχες γράψει εδώ (δεν βρίσκω τώρα το πού, νομίζω όταν συζητάγαμε για τη ΔΕΗ) --πολύ σωστά, νομίζω-- ότι καθώς μειώνονται τα αποθέματα, η τιμή νομοτελειακά θα αυξάνει. Τελικά, τι θα γίνει; Θα αυξηθεί ή θα μειωθεί; Να ξέρω πού να σορτάρω... ;) :)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 4, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πολλά από τα χρήματα που, προκειμένου να έχουμε ως εταιρεία την ησυχία μας από τα συνδικάτα, γίνονται ιδιότυπα επιδόματα και αφορολόγητες παροχές σε είδος (για να μη γίνουν φορολογητέα κέρδη), αφαιρούνται από τον συνολικό δημόσιο κορβανά.


Λάθος. Το εισόδημα ενός υπαλλήλου φορολογείται με μεγαλύτερο συντελεστή (σε τέτοια επίπεδα) απ' ό,τι τα εταιρικά κέρδη. Και μια εταιρεία έχει τρόπους να μειώνει τη φορολογητέα ύλη οι οποίοι δεν είναι κατά κανόνα διαθέσιμοι στον υπάλληλο. Άρα φορολογικώς (και από άποψη ασφαλιστικών εισφορών) το κράτος ωφελείται όταν οι υπάλληλοι παίρνουν όσο περισσότερα χρήματα γίνεται (και κυρίως πάνω από 30.000€/έτος).


----------



## SBE (Apr 4, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> 1) Ο πρόεδρος του ΣΕΒ, όποτε κάνει τέτοιες δηλώσεις, αναφέρεται στον κατώτερο βασικό.



Αυτό είναι δική σου ερμηνεία ή σαφής δήλωσή του; Ρωτάω γιατί διαβάζοντας τις δηλώσεις του δεν βλέπω να αναφέρεται στον κατώτερο βασικό αλλά σε όλο τον ιδιωτικό τομέα χωρίς να ξεχωρίζει κατηγορίες εργαζομένων. Αντιθέτως, όταν λέει ότι άμα μειωθούν οι μισθοί θα έχουν πρόβλημα οι μικρομεσαίες επιχειρήσεις γιατί θα χάσουν πελάτες, δε νομίζω να αναφέρεται στον πελάτη που παίρνει το βασικό. 



drsiebenmal said:


> 2) Πάντως, θα με ενδιέφερε να γνωρίζω πόσο είναι το συνολικό κόστος του παιδικού σταθμού, πόσα παιδιά φιλοξενεί, πόσους εργαζομένους, με τι κοστολόγια κλπ. Να τα συγκρίνω, βρε παιδί μου, με τους απέξω δημόσιους παιδικούς σταθμούς, που κλείνουν από έλλειψη πόρων, αλλά και τους ιδιωτικούς που, όπως να το κάνουμε, είναι κερδοφόρες επιχειρήσεις.



Εδώ δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι τι έχεις υπόψη σου. Ο παιδικός σταθμός που ανήκει σε κάποια επιχείρηση για τους εργαζόμενους δεν λειτουργεί ούτε σαν δημόσιος παιδικός σταθμός, ούτε σαν ιδιωτική επιχείρηση. Για δες εδώ πως έβλεπε η ΕΛΠΕ τις παροχές πριν απο δυο χρόνια (και τότε ιδιωτική ήταν). 



drsiebenmal said:


> Ευχαρίστως να διαβάσω με μεγάλη προσοχή ό,τι μου συστήσεις, αλλά να είναι σχετική περίπτωση



Τότε δεν πρόκειται να σου συστήσω τίποτα, γιατί ζητάς μελέτη της συγκεκριμένης επιχείρησης επομένως θα απορρίψεις οποιαδήποτε άλλη περίπτωση. Πάντως άμα σε ενδιαφέρει το θέμα ψάξε organisational research employee motivation. 



drsiebenmal said:


> Γιατί πραγματικά θα με ενδιέφερε αν υπάρχει μία (1) μελέτη στον κόσμο που να δείχνει ότι οι μισθοί στις έμμεσα υποστηρικτικές υπηρεσίες (οδηγοί λεωφορείων, φύλακες, τραπεζοκόμοι) επηρεάζουν την παραγωγή και γι' αυτό πρέπει να είναι διπλάσιοι και τριπλάσιοι από τους συνήθεις στην αγορά.



Και τώρα μου αλλάζεις τα κριτήρια. Τελικά για ποιούς μιλάμε; Για όλους τους εργαζόμενους συνολικά, για το ειδικευμένο προσωπικό (μηχανικοί), για το βοηθητικό προσωπικό; Οι μηχανικοί πάντως πληρώνονται με βάση τη σύμβαση του ΤΕΕ συν οτιδήποτε έξτρα έχουν συμφωνήσει, σ' αυτό νομίζω συμφωνούμε.



drsiebenmal said:


> Άκου 100.000 ο οδηγός του διευθυντή για να κάνει υπερωρίες. Ας προσλάβουν τέσσερις με 25.000. Τρεις βάρδιες οχτάωρο κι έναν για το Σαββατοκύριακο.



Εγώ έχω μια άλλη απορία: ο διευθυντής γιατί χρησιμοποιεί για προσωπικές δουλειές τον οδηγό που του πληρώνει η επιχείρηση για να τον πηγαινοφέρνει στη δουλειά του, και χρεώνει τις έξτρα ώρες στην εταιρεία; Και μετά ο ίδιος ο διευθυντής αδειάζει τον σωφέρ του;



drsiebenmal said:


> Α, και για την τιμή του πετρελαίου, κάπου είχες γράψει εδώ (δεν βρίσκω τώρα το πού, νομίζω όταν συζητάγαμε για τη ΔΕΗ) --πολύ σωστά, νομίζω-- ότι καθώς μειώνονται τα αποθέματα, η τιμή νομοτελειακά θα αυξάνει. Τελικά, τι θα γίνει; Θα αυξηθεί ή θα μειωθεί; Να ξέρω πού να σορτάρω... ;) :)



Δεν υπάρχει ποτέ καμιά αντίφαση σε αυτά που λέω (αυτό είναι αξίωμα). :cheek:
Είχα πει ότι η τιμή του πετρελαίου θα αυξάνεται όσο θα λιγοστεύει το πετρέλαιο και θα είναι πιο δύσκολη η εξόρυξη. Αυτό ακόμα δεν έχει συμβεί και οι ειδικοί διχάζονται για το αν φτάσαμε στο απόγειο της παραγωγής το 2010, αν θα φτάσουμε το 2013 ή αργότερα. Φυσικά η μεγάλη μείωση της διεθνούς κατανάλωσης λόγω της οικονομικής κρίσης ίσως μεταθέσει την αρχή του τέλους. Και εννοείται ότι αν απεξαρτηθούμε από το πετρέλαιο η τιμή του θα είναι αδιάφορη. 
Όμως αν κοιτάξεις την εξέλιξη της τιμής του πετρελαίου θα δεις ότι ακολουθεί τα κλασσικά της σκαμπανεβάσματα. 
 Αυτή τη στιγμή το πετρέλαιο είναι ακριβό, αλλά σε τρία-τέσσερα χρόνια μπορεί να είναι πιο φτηνό από τώρα, χωρίς να αποκλείεται να ξανανέβει. 
Σε πενήντα χρόνια από τώρα πιθανό είναι να μην υπάρχει ΕΛΠΕ, ή αν υπάρχει να εμπορεύεται κάτι άλλο κι όχι πετρέλαιο. Αλλά σε πεντέξι χρόνια θα υπάρχει και ίσως αρχίσει να αισθάνεται τότε τα προβλήματα των σημερινών αποφάσεων. Το πιο μεγάλο πρόβλημα θα είναι ότι θα χάσει προσωπικό με γνώσεις αν δεν τους δώσει κίνητρα για να παραμείνουν στην εταιρεία.


----------



## SBE (Apr 4, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Άρα φορολογικώς (και από άποψη ασφαλιστικών εισφορών) το κράτος ωφελείται όταν οι υπάλληλοι παίρνουν όσο περισσότερα χρήματα γίνεται (και κυρίως πάνω από 30.000€/έτος).


:clap::clap::clap:
Και κάποιος που το εξήγησε λιτά και περιεκτικά. 
Απλή αριθμητική είναι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 4, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Άρα φορολογικώς (και από άποψη ασφαλιστικών εισφορών) το κράτος ωφελείται όταν οι υπάλληλοι παίρνουν όσο περισσότερα χρήματα γίνεται (και κυρίως πάνω από 30.000€/έτος).





SBE said:


> Και κάποιος που το εξήγησε λιτά και περιεκτικά.
> Απλή αριθμητική είναι.



Αυτό ισχύει βέβαια για τα λεφτά των άλλων, όχι για τα λεφτά του ίδιου του κράτους. Για να μην ξεχάσουμε την αριθμητική μας (και να μην μπλεκόμαστε με σοφιστείες):



Το κράτος έχει | Δίνει π.χ. | Παίρνει φόρο π.χ. | Σύνολο
100 | 0 | 0 | 100
100 | 20 | 10% | 100 -20 + 20*10% = 82
100 | 30 | 20% | 100 -30 + 30*20% = 76
100 | 50 | 40% | 100 -50 + 50*40% = 70
100 | 90 | 50% | 100 -90 + 90*50% = 55
Αλλά προφανώς εδώ δεν είναι τόσο απλή περίπτωση (τα αφεντικά και τα κέρδη είναι μικτά). Επίσης, πουθενά δεν βλέπω να μπαίνουν στην εξίσωση τα κερδη των μικρομετόχων. Όμως δεν συζητάμε γι' αυτό το θέμα, έτσι δεν είναι;

Για εμένα τουλάχιστον, τα θέματα είναι δύο: Αν η διοίκηση της επιχείρησης ασκείται αποτελεσματικά (γεγονός που είναι δύσκολο να διαπιστωθεί με δεδομένο τον οιονεί μονοπωλιακό της χαρακτήρα) και αν οι αμοιβές του προσωπικού είναι σύμφωνες με τη νομοθεσία και τις αρχές της χρηστής διοίκησης και της κοινωνικής ευθύνης.

Και επειδή, SBE, αναφέρθηκες σε μισθούς μηχανικών, είναι πραγματικά ενδιαφέρον ότι η δημόσια συζήτηση (από εταιρεία και συνδικαλιστές) περιστρέφεται ως τώρα γύρω από τις δευτερεύουσες υποστηρικτικές θέσεις εργασίας και όχι για τις κύριες παραγωγικές και διοικητικές θέσεις. Είμαι (σχεδόν) βέβαιος ότι πάλι τσακώνονται (δια αντιπροσώπου) ελέφαντες και πάλι θα την πληρώσουν τα μυρμήγκια. Μέσα και έξω από την εταιρεία.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 4, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αυτό ισχύει βέβαια για τα λεφτά των άλλων, όχι για τα λεφτά του ίδιου του κράτους. Για να μην ξεχάσουμε την αριθμητική μας (και να μην μπλεκόμαστε με σοφιστείες):


Κι αυτό πάλι που λες ισχύει για μια 100% κρατική επιχείρηση. Σε μια κατά το ένα τρίτο κρατική επιχείρηση, το κράτος συμμετέχει στο ένα τρίτο των αποδοχών, αλλά λαμβάνει το σύνολο των φόρων (και μάλιστα πάνω από το 100% τους προκαταβολικά) και των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 4, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Κι αυτό πάλι που λες ισχύει για μια 100% κρατική επιχείρηση. Σε μια κατά το ένα τρίτο κρατική επιχείρηση, το κράτος συμμετέχει στο ένα τρίτο των αποδοχών, αλλά λαμβάνει το σύνολο των φόρων (και μάλιστα πάνω από το 100% τους προκαταβολικά) και των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών.


Μα (για το μπλε)... νομίζω ότι το είπα. :) Επίσης, σε μια κατά το ένα τρίτο κρατική επιχείρηση το κράτος εισπράττει εταιρικό φόρο κερδών για τα υπόλοιπα 2/3 και φόρους εισοδήματος από τους ιδιοκτήτες των υπόλοιπων δύο τρίτων.

Ας υποθέσουμε ότι, όπως εδώ, υπάρχουν δύο εταιρείες στον ίδιο τομέα, μία 100% ιδιωτική και μία 65% ιδιωτική, με *ίδια παραγωγικότητα, μισθολόγια, αποδοτικότητα* κλπ. Και, για να μην μπουν δευτερεύουσες συζητήσεις, τα εννοώ όλα σύννομα και λαμπερά και σύμφωνα με τα εθνικά και διεθνή στάνταρ; Από ποιαν θα είναι τελικά μεγαλύτερα τα δημόσια έσοδα;

Αλλά το ερώτημα είναι βέβαια ρητορικό, άσκηση επί χάρτου, αφού το μυστικό βρίσκεται σε εκείνο το *ίδια παραγωγικότητα, μισθολόγια, αποδοτικότητα* και στο ευνομούμενο κράτος, με δίκαια φορολογικά συστήματα και αποτελεσματικούς μηχανισμούς.

Οπότε, εδώ ήρθαμε, το έργο το ξανάδαμε, ας πηγαίνουμε σιγά σιγά...


----------



## Zazula (Apr 4, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μα (για το μπλε)... νομίζω ότι το είπα. :) Επίσης, σε μια κατά το ένα τρίτο κρατική επιχείρηση το κράτος εισπράττει εταιρικό φόρο κερδών για τα υπόλοιπα 2/3 και φόρους εισοδήματος από τους ιδιοκτήτες των υπόλοιπων δύο τρίτων.


Μα, δεν μπορείς να μιλάς απ' τη μια για σοφιστείες, κι απ' την άλλη να λες κι εσύ σοφιστείες — αφού η απάντησή σου φάνηκε να αφορούσε τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση που εξετάζουμε.

Εγώ δεν έχω προσωπική άποψη για το δίκαιο και εύλογο των αποδοχών των συγκεκριμένων εργαζομένων, αλλά γνωρίζω πολύ καλά αυτό για το οποίο διατύπωσα την άποψή μου: Σε μια εταιρεία όπου το κράτος έχει μειοψηφική συμμετοχή, οι πάρα πολύ καλά αμειβόμενοι υπάλληλοι διασφαλίζουν μεγαλύτερη, ομαλότερη και πιο σίγουρη ροή εσόδων από φόρους και ασφαλιστικές εισφορές. Όσον δε αφορά τον φόρο εισοδήματος των υπόλοιπων ιδιοκτητών (αλλά και οποιωνδήποτε άλλων εταιρικών μετόχων και σε αμιγώς ιδιωτικές εταιρείες), η προσδοκία για έσοδα απ' αυτούς μέσω της φορολογίας εισοδήματος πρέπει πάντα να είναι πολύ συγκρατημένη, διότι το πρώτο πράγμα που κάνει μια εταιρική οντότητα είναι το να ελέγχει τον όγκο τής φορολογητέας της ύλης. Ενώ ο υπάλληλος κατά κανόνα (και όταν δεν υφίστανται αφορολόγητα και αυτοτελώς φορολογούμενα επιδόματα) δεν μπορεί να κρύψει τίποτα.


----------



## SBE (Apr 4, 2011)

Και φυσικά θα επαναλάβω ότι δεν είναι το θέμα μόνο το τι βγάζει το κράτος, Το κράτος οφείλει και να δίνει, δηλαδή να ασκεί και κοινωνική πολιτική. Και με αυτή τη λογική το κράτος το συμφέρει να υπάρχουν άνθρωποι με καλό μισθό που θα ξοδεύουν ή θα επενδύουν τα λεφτά τους. 
Επιπλέον, μπορώ να δεχτώ ότι το κράτος αποφασίζει να νοικοκυρέψει τους δημόσιους υπαλλήλους, αλλά το τι γίνεται στις ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις δεν είναι δουλειά του κράτους, ούτε όταν το κράτος είναι μέτοχος (χωρίς πλειοψηφία). Αν το δημόσιο ήθελε να ελέγχει την ΕΛΠΕ τότε γιατί κράτησε μόνο το 30%;


----------

